# Man this guy should thank his lucky stars!



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Check this out! http://postworthy.com/Worthy/ex/Jeep_Vs_Tree/60.aspx 
I say thats too close for comfort!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I heard 1 guy who got gate hit his stomach when he was in his company f250 or f350 with 4 wheel what happen he was drive at 8 to 10 mph then sudden end of gate hit his headlight but didn't stop so it went though his stomach. It was show on T.v.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

And how fast was he going???????


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

He is OK - but bruised up pretty bad - you can read all about it here:

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=503664


----------

